

Building an Open Source Lockitron with Arduino, BLE, and the Bean - cfinger
http://makezine.com/projects/ble-controlled-door-lock/

======
simsalapim
Also featured here: [http://punchthrough.com/bean/ble-controlled-door-
lock/](http://punchthrough.com/bean/ble-controlled-door-lock/)

------
i_am_ralpht
I've spent ages in LightBlue poking at BLE devices. I had no idea there was
also a hardware module, the "bean". It looks pretty nice:
[http://punchthrough.com/bean/](http://punchthrough.com/bean/) \-- definitely
a lot easier than manhandling directly on the TI BLE controller...

------
plaeh
This is great! The pin codes make this so much more secure!

